# Is Ponyboy still alive?



## loathsomeginger (Dec 18, 2015)

When I was waiting for a train to Chicago out of Oakland in October I spent about three days with a group of three 'hardcore' train riders. They seemed to know a lot of the other hobos & tramps that I've met, or heard of, riding the rails. I think I remember one of them mentioning Ponyboy, who was featured in _Freeload,_ and that he overdosed on heroin recently. Is he still alive or did he pass away recently? Thanks.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 18, 2015)

Ponyspit?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm moving this to Missed Connections since it's not an actual obituary. If he did indeed pass we can move it back.

Hope you find your friend.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 13, 2016)

ponyspit as in younger fresh faced kid from florida?


----------



## Dmac (Feb 13, 2016)

As in the video freeload


----------



## loathsomeginger (Feb 19, 2016)

This is Ponyboy (bottom of the picture).


----------



## Armando (Mar 11, 2016)

Yea hes alive he is in texas


----------



## sean p (Apr 1, 2016)

thatjournalist said:


> This is Ponyboy (bottom of the picture).
> 
> 
> View attachment 28926


Oh yeah he looks real hardcore lmao


----------



## drode (Oct 26, 2016)

The ponyboy who OD'd was my road dawg. He was black and totally not Taylor. Miss that fucker.


----------

